# Low hcg levels and low progesterone-does that mean another loss?



## mommytwo

I am currently pregnant with my 5 pregnancy the last two resulted in miscarriages before 10 weeks. I am currently about 5 weeks and I have been told that my hcg levels are not doubling every 2 days like they should. I also found out that I have low progesterone for which the Dr has put me on medication for. I talked to the nurse today and I was told that my progesterone levels have increased from 9 to 12 but my hcg has only gone from 81 to 164 in four days. I was pretty much told that this was probably going to be another miscarriage but we are waiting to see what my levels are next week. 
I am just wondering if anyone has experienced a similar situation and gone on to have a healthy baby?

I am praying this will not result in a third loss, but I am so scared every time I go to the bathroom that I will discover bleeding.


----------



## patiently

Hi hun...congratulations on your BFP!! i didnt want to read and run...firstly i am so sorry for your loses i have also had two mc...i dont have a positive experience to share but i have read on a few websites that many women have had slow rising or low hcg and have gone on to have healthy successful pregnancies...try to relax and be positive..i know its hard but i am a fond believer in positive thoughts contributing to positive outcomes...good luck hun and i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## PugLuvAh

I haven't had the same problem, but hopefully if your progesterone is going up it will help with the hcg levels. My friend had slow rising/low hcg and had to keep going in for blood work. She's 15 weeks along now and doing ok, but its completely terrifying while you are going through it.

I hope everything works out ok and that your levels are higher next week--keep us posted and good luck xo


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, what were your numbers?


----------



## Rashaa

I am going through something similar...and have been told twice they didn't think it was viable. My original test showed my hcg at 8 and my progesterone at 23.3; a week later my hcg was 77, but progesterone was 11.1...

I am testing again this week and will post my results...I haven't been offered progesterone, but if my hcg is rising well, I will ask for it. 

Hang in there, and keep us posted . :hug:


----------

